# Fracino portafilter 58mm - alternatives ?



## Plumby101 (6 mo ago)

Hiya

I'm looking to replace my portafilter, its a bit battered. Are there generic portafilters that will work with my Fracino Classico machine, or does it have to specifically be a Fracino brand? For example, will Gaggia 58mm portafilters work?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I would get the genuine one, I may have some kicking about in the workshop if you are interested @Plumby101


----------

